# GDPR Privacy Policy



## Semper Fidelis

Just a heads up but if you see a page taht forces you to accept an updated Privacy Policy, it is basically something that ensures we meet Europe's GDPR requirements. You can find the Privacy Policy in our Help Section. It essentially covers the basics of what GDPR requires. We already conform to the privacy in terms of anonymizing information for users that ask to be deleted but we have addtiional tools at our disposal as necessary to comply with the policy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------

